# PC läuft beim Starten nur kurz an



## Juffo (29. Januar 2012)

*PC läuft beim Starten nur kurz an*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da ein größeres Problem.:
nachdem meine Grafikkarte abgeraucht ist und die Neue nicht auf mein µATX-Board passte, habe ich auch Mainboard, Prozessor und RAM neu gekauft.

Habe nun alles verbaut und wollte starten. Die Lüfter (2 Gehäuselüfter und Prozessorlüfter) laufen kurz (wenige Sekunden) an und gehen dann aus. Nach ca. 5 Sekunden versuchen sie es mit gleichen Erfolg erneut. Der Monitor bleibt schwarz.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Strom muss das Board haben- die Lüfter laufen ja an.

Eckdaten:
Board: Gigabyte P67A-D3-B3
Proz: Intel i5 
Grafik: Gigabyte HD 6950
Netzteil: be quiet (550 W)

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2012)

War die alte Karte denn auch eine 6950? Teste mal ohne Laufwerke, also ohne DVD+Festplatte. Hast Du auch ganz sicher alle nötigen Stromstecker dran, also auf dem Board auch den zusäzlichen P4-Stecker?


----------



## Juffo (29. Januar 2012)

Die alte Karte war eine Geforce 8800 GTX- also was ganz anderes. Nachdem diese Karte nicht mehr wollte, habe ich den Rechner über die Onboardgrafik des alten Mainboards betrieben. An der Festplatte und dem Laufwerk kann es daher nicht liegen.

Und ja, auch der 4-polige ATX 12 Volt Stecker für die CPU ist drin.

Ein Bekannter meinte, es höre sich wie ein Kurzschluss an. Habe das Board nochmal ausgebaut und überschüssige Gewinde zum befestiegen des Boards entfernt- leider ohne Erfolg. Muss mal testen, das Board unabhängig vom Gehäuse zu betreiben...


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2012)

Juffo schrieb:


> Die alte Karte war eine Geforce 8800 GTX- also was ganz anderes. Nachdem diese Karte nicht mehr wollte, habe ich den Rechner über die Onboardgrafik des alten Mainboards betrieben. An der Festplatte und dem Laufwerk kann es daher nicht liegen.


 doch, nämlich wenn das Netzeil grad so nicht ausreicht wegen der neuen Grafikkarte und/oder die Laufwerke am gleichen Strang (das muss NICHT am Kabel erkennbar sein) hängt wie die Grafikkarte. ALso: wenn es ohne Laufwerke ein Bild auf dem Monitor gibt und das BIOS problemlos erreichbar ist => dann war es nur ein Stromversorgungsproblem

Stromstecker der Graka sind aber beide dran (ich glaub die braucht 2, oder ? ) ?



> Ein Bekannter meinte, es höre sich wie ein Kurzschluss an. Habe das Board nochmal ausgebaut und überschüssige Gewinde zum befestiegen des Boards entfernt- leider ohne Erfolg. Muss mal testen, das Board unabhängig vom Gehäuse zu betreiben...


 Also, mit dem neuen Board lief es noch GAR nicht, oder wie? und es war in der Tat einer oder mehrere Abstandhalter zuviel unter dem Board? Dann kann es mnit Pech auch sein, dass Du das Board zerstört hast.


----------



## Juffo (1. Februar 2012)

Es geht jetzt! Der RAM Speicher wars! Danke für die Hilfe Herbboy.
Hatte am Sa (weil es ja schnell gehen sollte) RAM Speicher von Saturn gekauft. Die Dinger haben den Rechner ausgeschossen... Habe in einem Computerladen die Komponenten testen lassen. Der Fehler wurde reproduziert und dann wurden die RAM-DIMMs ausgetauscht.

Der Rechner startet jetzt problemlos. Allerdings gibt es jetzt ein neues Problem *roll eyes*:
Das BIOS erkennt meine Samsung HD501LJ zwar, Vista läßt sich aber nicht mehr starten. Es blitzt nur kurz ein Bluescreen auf- auch im abgesicherten Modus. Die Vista Installationscd erkennt die HD auch nicht; meint aber, man könne über die Installation von Treibern nicht angezeigte Laufwerke erkennen. 
Laut anderen Foren muss man dafür aber keine Festplattentreiber, sondern Mainboard SATA-Treiber installieren, oder so. Ich werde jetzt noch mal versuchen solche Treiber auf der Board CD zu finden.


----------



## chiubiu (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem (tönt für mich jedenfalls etwas ähnlich). Ich hatte einen Festplattenwechsel vollzogen und auf der alten (vorher Systemplatte) wohl noch irgendwelche Windows Einträge (obschon ich  mit Windows Start CD formatiert habe!!?). Beim Aufstarten war Windows dann verwirrt, wo denn nun die Startpartition wäre... und der PC startete nicht.

Meine Lösung war dann z.B. mit Ubuntu Start CD beide HDDs richtig zu formatieren, also alles komplett weg (auch evtl. von Windows geschütztes Zeug). Vorher natürlich Backup von allem gemacht. Dann bei der Neuinstallation von Windows wirklich nur die Festplatte angehängt an SATA und Strom, auf der ich Windows instalieren will (keine Ahnung wieso, aber vorher hat eben Windows auf beide Platten zeug installiert). 

Auch wenn das Problem bei mir viellecht 50cm vor dem Bildschirm sass, geholfen hat dann mein Ansatz trotzdem. Evtl hilfts dir ja weiter?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2012)

Also: wenn Du aussuchen sollst, wo Windows installiert wird => wird da gar nix angezeigt? Kannst Du nicht die alte windows-Partition löschen und neu erstellen?


----------

